# Best water bowl for a puppy



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My new puppy makes a mess walking into and pawing his water bowl. I need a better solution.

What has worked for you?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Puppy Peggy loved playing in her water bowl. We solved it by getting a stainless steel bowl that we could mount up and off the ground in her crate. And then we just always left her crate door open.

Even though she no longer plays in her water, she does leak a whole lot after every mouthful. Using a deep stainless steel bucket, only very minimally filled, helps some of the water drain off in the bucket as she lifts her head after drinking.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This is the one we use inside her crate:



https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/lixit-stainless-steel-crock



When she was a puppy, we were careful to position it so the screw and plastic mounting hardware on the outside of the crate were NOT accessible to a curious puppy mouth.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That looks like a great solution. Thanks, I'm going to order it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hope it does the trick! Just don’t tighten it too enthusiastically during the mounting process. We cracked our first one. Would be nice if all the pieces were metal, but oh well. The second one has been going strong for at least a year now.

We keep a kiddie pool filled up during the warmer months so Peggy can still satisfy her urge to splash around. It’s fun having a pup that loves water.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

PtP - I was wondering - is that too deep for a minipoo? 

I have a pail that I hang for Babykins with a carabiner for trials - but that's too deep for Theo. I realize that I have to make sure what I order is appropriate size.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Skylar said:


> PtP - I was wondering - is that too deep for a minipoo?
> 
> I have a pail that I hang for Babykins with a carabiner for trials - but that's too deep for Theo. I realize that I have to make sure what I order is appropriate size.


That bowl comes in three different sizes. Definitely check the dimensions so you can visualize it, but the small would probably be perfect for Theo. (I didn’t realize you’d already chosen a name. Love it!) And depending on the design of your crate, you can probably mount it lower than we mounted it for Peggy.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

thanks PtP


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I got some similar bowls for baby Pogo back in the day and reused them for baby Galen. Since I had a wire crate for Galen I was able to mount one bowl on the outside of his crate, where it was accessible when he was in his playpen.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I have one of those "spill proof" bowls that has a floating top, it only allows a small amount through the center at a time.
Between the dogs, the cats who like to paw the bowls over, the kids accidentally kicking it- there was water on my floor alllll the time. This bowl has been great, no mess, and everyone from cats to mastiff has no trouble drinking from it. And it has only been tipped over once when I accidentally hoofed it across the floor lol.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Baby Sisko also played with his water dish and fell asleep in it sometimes. I'm sorry I don't have any recommendations. I did keep him away from his water dish when he wanted to play in it though.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I ordered this bowl. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0033PR7F0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I noticed he was trying to chew his metal crate. I’m afraid he might chew on any attachment so I nixed these bowls until he has grown out of that phase.

I saw some nice spill proof floating bowl and if what I bought does not work these will be my next purchase.


----------

